# Music controls on AOSP



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everybody. I flashed carbon Rom end of February, And every since I cannot use my headsets music controls. I have tried the klipsch s4a and s4a ii. It seems that with aosp and 4.2 don't mix. I just want to know if it is just me?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

